# What kind of dog am I?



## max'smommy29 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm rescuing a 1 year old dog from a gassing shelter in south carolina in 2 weeks.Were doing a long distance adoption since I always wanted to save a baby from one of these shelters.The shelter is saying Max is a Lab/pitbull mix and a rescue who is helping me pull him is saying plot hound/lab mix,to my husband and I he looks pitbull/lab mix.so would like some opionions please.below are pictures of max what do you guys think.thanks in advance.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

It would be pure speculation really. From the pics I can't really see any APBT or even lab but he could have any kind of blood in him.

Well done for rescuing him. He looks like a good dog.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

looks like some kinda wolfdog mixed in there to me .. just a guess tho


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

that back end throws me , looks like a thicker tail? or maybe just the pic , I actually dont see really any pitbull in there either, could be a mix of more then 2 breeds in there as well though. Id label as a mutt, but he is cute. Good luck with him would love to see pics after you get him and as he settles in with your family.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

No known history of the dog, no idea. Its all guess work when it comes to rescues, a dog that appears to standard of _____ breed may be a mix, a dog that may appear to be a mix may actually be a poorly bred _____.. And any variation..

Looks to have a fairly thick coat.. I don't particularly see any "Pit Bull" by the pictures but if theres 3 or 4 breeds in the genetic make up, who knows.

No one breed really screams at me, i would just call him a mutt and embrace it positively.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If you don't have a pedigree it's a mix. It's not right to label a dog of unknown origin or associate it with any pure bred dog. The reason is BSL! Anytime you have a mix(dog without papers) you should just call it a mix better to do it that way than have your dog mislabeled with another breed.


----------



## max'smommy29 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for the replys!!I fell in love with him he is sooo georgous just wish I can tell what breed he is so I can research before he gets here.I don't even see the plott hound in him like the rescue do,they have longer ears and nose the only thing on him that look plott hound is the brindle.Here are plott hounds!!.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

I will deffently post more pics of max when we get him home,were gonna take so many on our 8 hour trip home the 26th,getting soo excited to bring him home maybe his personality will show what breed he can be also


----------



## RSLove (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats a carolina trailor park mutt... lol

Funly enough there are alot of dogs that look like that or simular running around south eastern NC (where I'm from) ...I made the joke about the TP mutt because you tend to see them running around in groups in poor rural areas. I had one when I was a kid. They're hard to determin the breed mix because they're most likely a hodge podge of several breeds. Mine was labled a "pit mix" which tends to be the standard around here for any brindle colored dog. I was told pitt/lab, pitt/shepard... She did have a somewhat large head and a "smile" but at other angels and at diffrent ages the looks of her changed. 

If you would like to know for sure they have genetic testing kits at most pet stores I think. I would have been intrested to have tested mine just for curiousity but when I had her it was before that kind of thing was avalible.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

dont waste your money on the genetic test kits they arent very accurate. Just accept thedog for what it is, a great pet and companion im sure with a loving and loyal heart.


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

1st i want to thank you for rescuing a dog, their is many in need of a warm loving home. As far as your dog i would say his face screams out pitbull to me. No one will ever know what he is but have alot of fun with him and we look forward to more pics of him in his new home :clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We call those dogs rez dogs because they are so mixed there is no predominate breed. On the reservation everything is mixed with everything. I would not go with pit/lab just because there is not enough pit or lab, also saying pit could make your insurance go up or get canceled. Your dog is so mixed I could call him an All American, that is what most mixed breeds are going as in competition sports since there is no real definable breed. There might be some pit, lab, shepherd, and several other breed so doing research on a breed type for temperament is probably not going to help much.

Cute dog and thanks for rescuing!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> We call those dogs rez dogs because they are so mixed there is no predominate breed. On the reservation everything is mixed with everything. I would not go with pit/lab just because there is not enough pit or lab, also saying pit could make your insurance go up or get canceled. Your dog is so mixed I could call him an All American, that is what most mixed breeds are going as in competition sports since there is no real definable breed. There might be some pit, lab, shepherd, and several other breed so doing research on a breed type for temperament is probably not going to help much.
> 
> Cute dog and thanks for rescuing!!


Yep, i'll never understand why people with rescues claim them as specific breeds.. Just another fad that should be put to rest.. Calling a mutt you rescued a "Pit Bull".. Your only causing yourself more headache than anything with laws and public perception.. Just call it what it is, a mutt is a mutt. Nothing wrong with owning an unknown mutt so long as in the end you are looking for a good family pet vs a worker or a show dog.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

He is a beauty. I love the brindle coloring. When I adopted Tazettelee, I was looking specifically for a lab and that is what the shelter told me. I was a novice on lab pups but I took her to the vet and he laughed when I told him she was a lab. He looked at me and said she was an Australian Shephard lol She was dearly loved by us either way. I would register him as a Large Breed Mix and thanks for saving him.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know about large breed, lol Large breed refers to dogs over 85-100lbs. Many uneducated ppl call the pit bull a large breed when in fact they should be a medium size breed. Most are in the 45-55 lbs range. That is funny you got an Aussie when you went to get a lab! Perfect example that shelters just make stuff up to make it sound more interesting. Like plot hound? really? how many plot hounds have you seen running lose to make puppies? lol


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

looks like a lil dutch shepard in there


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Yep, i'll never understand why people with rescues claim them as specific breeds.. Just another fad that should be put to rest.. Calling a mutt you rescued a "Pit Bull".. Your only causing yourself more headache than anything with laws and public perception.. Just call it what it is, a mutt is a mutt. Nothing wrong with owning an unknown mutt so long as in the end you are looking for a good family pet vs a worker or a show dog.


not all rescued dogs are mutts. why call it a mutt if it isnt, obviously the dog in this thread is mixed but not necessarily all rescues are mutts.:doggy:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

APBT4LYFE said:


> not all rescued dogs are mutts. why call it a mutt if it isnt, obviously the dog in this thread is mixed but not necessarily all rescues are mutts.:doggy:


Most rescues don't come with pedigrees either if they don't have a pedigree saying what they are they are a mutt. I don't care what they look like. I don't want any mutt who bites someone being labeled as any particular breed why should they be labeled as pure anything? When there is no telling how those dog's are bred? That's the issue with BSL mislabeling dogs why should my dog's be labeled with any old shelter mutt? My dog's were properly bred and selected based on the standards set for the breed is it really fair to my dog's that any sheltered mutt should be classified as an APBT? That's a slap in the face to the guys who bred my dogs for a purpose and to the other APBT's who were selected and bred to the standard/purpose set before the breed.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

APBT4LYFE said:


> not all rescued dogs are mutts. why call it a mutt if it isnt, obviously the dog in this thread is mixed but not necessarily all rescues are mutts.:doggy:


If you dont know what went into the dog genetically, you have no idea what the dog is.. Its disrespectful to those breeders breeding true to the hound (any breed) by calling an unknown dog just that.. Even more so with working dogs as appearance doesn't define a working dog, the ability, mentality, drive, etc defines.. If a working dog can't work.. well not much else to say with that.

No "proper" breeder will allow their hounds to end up at the shelter, not if they can help it. While there are "pure bred" dogs that end up at the HSUS they are just about all not "real" examples of their said breeds.. On very rare occasion, with proper knowledge and knowing exactly what to look for you can find a gem in the rough..but it doesn't happen often..at all.

Nothing wrong with mutts for those wanting a great family pet but you aint going to find a real worker or real bulldog at the shelter. These type of dogs are an elite group of world class working dogs earning the right to be called as such by results..by doing what they were designed to do at the up most ability and function.

No background, no known history from responsible, respectable and accurate documentation..Hand written or registry form..No idea what breed(s) are in the said dog.

Not to mention if a hound went into the shelter with any level of real drive..that dogs chances are slim to none..Not that many people know what real drive is not to mention how to properly handle it.


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Most rescues don't come with pedigrees


This ^^right here was my point, not all rescues are mutts, Because like u said most rescues dont come with peds, but some do. Does that do are still classified as rescues therefore not being mutts.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

APBT4LYFE said:


> This ^^right here was my point, not all rescues are mutts, Because like u said most rescues dont come with peds, but some do. Does that do are still classified as rescues therefore not being mutts.


And majority of those peds are hung..again refer to my post above for explanation..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know some do and if they have pedigree's than it's fine call them what they are. But if they don't than they are mutt's. I know some owner's who surrender dog's do have paper's on the dogs and sometimes they will hand them over to the rescue group I have seen this before but it's not very common.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

As someone who puts a great deal of dedication in my dogs, working them, caring for them, etc.. I find it disrespectful to have someone else come around and group their lazy dog or hyper dog (not the same as drive) or genetic mess dog one of the same.. Call it what it is.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

people get offended when they hear the word mutt but really it is just a cross breed or sheesh call it an all american mixed breed if you feel that sensitive. Basically a mutt, mixed breed, or all american, is for any dog without proof of pedigree. It may look very close to a similar breed but no way to tell for sure so call it what it is.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL The all american Mutt! There you go


----------



## Spaztek24 (Sep 24, 2012)

*I have this dog!!!!*

What a coincidence this is. My daughter was researching our dogs breed through a search engine and stumbled upon this post. we adopted a brindle colored plott/pit/lab mix from a shelter in Aiken SC around November of 2011. Upon seeing the pics I realize that it's him!

He has turned out to be a wonderful pup. Vet says he is mostly pit, but believes him to be part greyhound perhaps. I agree with this somewhat due to his head shape and his goofball temperment, in addition to his belief that he can fit on everyone's lap  He does, though, definitely have some kind of sighthound in him. He has grown very long and lanky since last year and tops out around 80 pounds. he is great with our cats, rabbits and guinea pigs in the house, but will give chase if he sees a cat or squirrel running outdoors, and cannot be called back. Therefore he is not allowed off leash.

Still shocked to have found these pics of him on a random Google image search!!!


----------

